# Are you allowed to bring non-furs to a con?



## SirrocoTheServal (Mar 25, 2009)

Basically what the title says. I plan on going to AC'10 but I wanna bring some non-furry friends along. There fine with fandom but prolly mostly want to come for the roadtrip. Just wondering if that happens at cons or not and how that sorta plays out.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a friend coming along to AC '09, and she's not much of a furry. You can bring anyone they want. Just make sure they know what they're in for, and okay with it.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 25, 2009)

Duuuh, and if they bring their own molotovs the better.


----------



## Lulian (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep. Just follow the rules.


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Mar 25, 2009)

Yah they have an idea what to expect and are cool with it. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 25, 2009)

From my limited experience, lots of non-furs who just like to party go to cons. It's not like there's a furriness exam at the door or anything, so your friend will be more than welcome.


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 25, 2009)

You can bring Hitler to a con and they wouldn't care


----------



## Phineas (Mar 25, 2009)

He's Eurofurence's guest of honor this year.


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 25, 2009)

Phineas said:


> He's Eurofurence's guest of honor this year.


LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, GET YOUR ARM UP IN THE AIR TO SALUTE OUR GUEST OF HONOR, ADOLF HITLER!!

"SIEG HEIL SIEG HEIL SIEG HEIL"


----------



## Defiant (Mar 28, 2009)

This girl I know brought her BF for the last day of FF07. He didn't seem to impressed or understand what was going on. Last a good friend had his cousin come along. And the only thing that weirded him out was some lady with cat puppet.
  Bring whoever you want. SO long as they don't hate furries as much as I do.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 29, 2009)

Just be sure to warn them that they may be groped against their will.


----------



## PassionFluxX (Mar 29, 2009)

TheDumbening said:


> LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, GET YOUR ARM UP IN THE AIR TO SALUTE OUR GUEST OF HONOR, ADOLF HITLER!!
> 
> "SIEG HEIL SIEG HEIL SIEG HEIL"


 

Every single German there would be put in the house D:


And I do mean..the bad house.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 29, 2009)

I've never been touched against my will and I have been to 6 cons and some gross fur meets.
   But then again looking like a serial killer helps.


----------



## Istanbul (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow. Reading this thread really drives home how xenophobic and self-hating a fandom we can be. More than half of it seems to be geared toward 'warn them that bad things will happen' or 'we suck', the latter mostly in Defiant's case.

In all seriousness, it's usually all right to bring non-furries to a furry convention, so long as you give them some idea of what to expect. My best advice is to avoid giving them ideas of what NOT to expect, as that'll only make them that much more paranoid.


----------

